# Bank of Ireland - Online Personal Banking



## abbie (23 Jun 2005)

I know this is similar to a previous thread but is their a cost for personal online banking with this bank?


----------



## MonsieurBond (23 Jun 2005)

abbie said:
			
		

> I know this is similar to a previous thread but is their a cost for personal online banking with this bank?



In theory around €14 a quarter, provided you don't go over 90 transactions per quarter.


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Jun 2005)

That cost is just the normal a/c fee - there's no cost attached to the online access _per se_. At least, I don't pay anything to access my old-fashioned deposit a/c (no overdraft/chequebook/laser card, and a Pass card that only works in BoI machines - but it suits my purposes).


----------



## Pollock (24 Jun 2005)

Same here - have an investment account with BOI - all transactions i.e paper or elec. deposits & withdrawals free, standing orders and direct debits also free. Mind u a bit of a pain having access to only BOI automated tellers


----------



## DrMoriarty (24 Jun 2005)

Yup. Not usually a problem for me, 'cause there's one in my workplace. But the two biggest shopping centres in Limerick only have an AIB and an UB ATM respectively... feels strange to be surrounded by hundreds of retail outlets and not be able to get a bit of cash from a hole-in-the-wall!


----------



## Guest124 (16 Apr 2007)

What's the daily maximum amount of money that I can transfer in one go to another Account in Ireland? I cant find any info on BOI 365 website.


----------



## bond-007 (16 Apr 2007)

I think it is €5000.


----------



## Guest124 (16 Apr 2007)

bond-007 said:


> I think it is €5000.


 

-website info. or lack of is pathetic - 
** Subject to account balance, certain limits apply.


Account balance bit -now let me guess I cant go above my own balance. As for certain limits apply -how about putting these certain limits on your website or is this just too sensible for BOI!


----------



## PM1234 (16 Apr 2007)

Certain limits refer to money laundering guidelines?


----------



## Guest124 (17 Apr 2007)

Update on this -just off the phone from BOI 365 and I registered a new benificary. I was told it will take 5 working days before I can transfer funds into this using Internet banking. In the meantime I can only transfer €500 now (which I did) or ring in the next five days but max. is €500. After 5 working days when this new benificary is listed on my a/c I can do a daily max of €20,000 -which I am hapy with but why only €500 to start off. Seems crazy and then it jumps to daily limit of €20,000 -makes no sense. Any views?


----------



## jrewing (17 Apr 2007)

This is a security measure. They will send you out a confirmation that they have added this new beneficiary, which you will receive before the 5 days are up. In the case of fraud, where somebody else tried to set up a beneficiary from your accoutn, this cofirmation letter informs you of the issue and gives you a chance to contact them, before it is set up.

They allow you to transfer Eur 500 straight away, to facilitate small, lower-risk transactions.


----------



## Guest124 (17 Apr 2007)

The guy on the phone explained none of that and it still seems abit over the top at only €500. After all they do ask for some numbers from your six digit pin which you should only know.


----------



## jrewing (18 Apr 2007)

It's a pain, but ultimately they do it to protect you...


----------



## Sarn (20 Apr 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Yup. Not usually a problem for me, 'cause there's one in my workplace. But the two biggest shopping centres in Limerick only have an AIB and an UB ATM respectively... feels strange to be surrounded by hundreds of retail outlets and not be able to get a bit of cash from a hole-in-the-wall!



That's very strange my BoI ATM card works in all the other bank ATMs (i.e. AIB, NIB, UB etc).

Edit: sorry, I see ye were talking about deposit a/cs not current a/cs.


----------



## Guest124 (22 Apr 2007)

If I transfer say the max. €20,000 on a Sunday and therefore it's not transferred until the first working day the Monday, Can I still transfer another €20,000 on the Monday or do I have to wait till the Tuesday. Anybody?


----------



## Guest124 (23 Apr 2007)

Anybody have any problems with BOI 365 online or phone within last half hour (23/04/07 10.30pm). My online Balance was out as it seemed to have a duplication of an item. I then tried 365 phone and it said no transactions since last statement even though I knew i had some. I then checked my online a/c and hey presto everything ok and phoned 365 online again and hey presto it listed my transactions. Scary or what? (no I was not drinking)


----------



## levelpar (23 Apr 2007)

> Anybody have any problems with BOI 365 online or phone within last half hour


 Hi broadbandKen  Yes ,got a shock with the statement but the up to date figure is ok.  I will find out tomorrow what's going on.


----------



## Guest124 (23 Apr 2007)

levelpar said:


> Hi broadbandKen Yes ,got a shock with the statement but the up to date figure is ok. I will find out tomorrow what's going on.


 
-Major I.T. glitch if you ask me -had me in panic for awhile!


----------

